# L2L4 Website Announcement



## StachuK1992 (Mar 3, 2011)

Check it out.
It's not too much right now, but it does what is needed, and will still be edited in the coming weeks.
Maybe this will encourage another person to try this?

-statue


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Mar 3, 2011)

The site looks pretty good. I might try L2L4, but I don't see myself switching from CF permanently.


----------



## y235 (Mar 3, 2011)

Nice website!
How much fast is this can be?


----------



## jms_gears1 (Mar 3, 2011)

statue <3.

I was mentioned


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 3, 2011)

Statue, if you sub20 with this (preferably 18 or less) then I will learn it. Deal? .


----------



## jms_gears1 (Mar 3, 2011)

Reese...

If you need someone else to be fast with a method before you learn it, then dont waste your time.


----------



## joey (Mar 3, 2011)

Why? I think it's a good idea not to sink that much time into a potentially bad method


----------



## teller (Mar 3, 2011)

I think this method is insane. But I think Statue is great for going out and exploring the frontier while most of us merely sit back and watch.


----------



## a small kitten (Mar 3, 2011)

> If you need someone else to be fast with a method before you learn it, then dont waste your time.



Learning an entire method is a big commitment. Isn't it understandable that you want some sort of reference before you start? I felt the same with ZZ.


----------



## joey (Mar 3, 2011)

Except it's even worse for L2L4 than ZZ, since you can't do L2L4 without learning a ton of algs.


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 3, 2011)

ZZ requires algs too >_>


----------



## StachuK1992 (Mar 3, 2011)

Not nearly as many 

Edit:
Just as a note, it's feasible to do the following for some minimal "L2Ln"

FL minus one corner
Finish one slot and the CO. This can be done using F2L techniques, CLS, etc. Your pick. Basically "intuitive" L2Ln-CO.
Hack some perms for CP. Really; a few of my alg were found by doing this, so it's definitely feasible.
Comms for L6E. Basically, just hack some ELLs.


As for my thoughts why this will never be a very popular method:
[18:42] <+statue> Either people hate block building or they hate algs...this has both.
 Oh well. At least I can enjoy it.

-statue

Edit2:
[18:43] <+statue> I have an 8hr bus ride tomorrow, and another Sunday
[18:44] <+statue> I'll get some practice in
[18:44] <+statue> trying to decide what to focus on
[18:44] <+statue> maybe one ride for blocks and one for algs


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 3, 2011)

jms_gears1 said:


> Reese...
> 
> If you need someone else to be fast with a method before you learn it, then dont waste your time.


 .........This method is completely unique. Why would I NOT wait to see if it's potentially fast? <_<


joey said:


> Why? I think it's a good idea not to sink that much time into a potentially bad method


 


teller said:


> I think this method is insane. But I think Statue is great for going out and exploring the frontier while most of us merely sit back and watch.


 


a small kitten said:


> Learning an entire method is a big commitment. Isn't it understandable that you want some sort of reference before you start? I felt the same with ZZ.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Mar 4, 2011)

Just gimme like...4 months to be "decent" at it. I should be sub20 by then easy.
Ooh, this means I can be the L2L4 guy at Nationals  Maybe this will be like Chris Tran all over again, and some random foreigner will have known the method for years already...


----------



## Cool Frog (Mar 4, 2011)

StachuK1992 said:


> Just gimme like...4 months to be "decent" at it. I should be sub20 by then easy.
> Ooh, this means I can be the L2L4 guy at Nationals  Maybe this will be like Chris Tran all over again, and some random foreigner will have known the method for years already...


 
I will learn it with you... 
Time to get a learnin'
Would it be wrong to force one or two edges into the first layer? In turn for a 2-3 more moves?


----------



## jms_gears1 (Mar 24, 2011)

joey said:


> Except it's even worse for L2L4 than ZZ, since you can't do L2L4 without learning a ton of algs.



not true, I mean you can hack your way through it, thats what im doing until i know the algs.

although for the sake of the argument its a valid point. I just dont think one should wait to see if someone else is fast with it before they use it. Play around with the method, see if you like it, if so then stick with it for a bit, learn algs at a slow pace and if at any point you think you wont get faster then switch back.


----------



## EricReese (Mar 25, 2011)

Stachu can you show me some of L2L4 at cornell? This has probably already been answered on the wiki but whats the average movecount?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 25, 2011)

EricReese said:


> Stachu can you show me some of L2L4 at cornell? This has probably already been answered on the wiki but whats the average movecount?


 
Open the website in your browser. Look in the viewport. You'll see numbers.


----------



## hic0057 (Mar 25, 2011)

Just wondering, wouldn't this method work better with CLL then CO and CP


----------



## irontwig (Mar 25, 2011)

hic0057 said:


> Just wondering, wouldn't this method work better with CLL then CO and CP


 
Yes, that's called the Waterman method which has both better move and alg count.


----------



## oll+phase+sync (Mar 25, 2011)

hic0057 said:


> Just wondering, wouldn't this method work better with CLL then CO and CP



During CO and CP 2 Edges are solved also, if you do CLL you must solv these two edges in a seperate step - I don't like the recognition of that step (not even for waterman - the algs are really beautifull for this )

But maybe Stachu sees this differently, he's currently doing something similar in his "EO replacement" step.


----------



## irontwig (Mar 25, 2011)

The recog of 3b (Last two redges+EO) is bad. I think 3 redges, last redge+EO or 2 look redges and 1 look midges might be better.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Mar 25, 2011)

irontwig said:


> The recog of 3b (Last two redges+EO) is bad. I think 3 redges, last redge+EO or 2 look redges and 1 look midges might be better.


 Can you possibly rephrase this? I'm not quite getting what you're saying.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Apr 4, 2011)

Decent update on algsheets: http://db.tt/WE1A4ND
Not all algs are decided on, but I'm getting there. 
This document will be the most updated page for everything I'm working on. The EO page may be changed by others (give me algs), but I will not be personally researching any.

Stachu


----------



## irontwig (Apr 4, 2011)

StachuK1992 said:


> Can you possibly rephrase this? I'm not quite getting what you're saying.


 
Sorry, I missed this post. Just some Waterman variations.


----------



## oll+phase+sync (Apr 5, 2011)

StachuK1992 said:


> Decent update on algsheets: http://db.tt/WE1A4ND
> Stachu



[FONT=Courier New, monospace]*FL g*[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New, monospace]28[/FONT]

In the FL+FR section are numbers below some cases. What' the meaning?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Apr 5, 2011)

oll+phase+sync said:


> [FONT=Courier New, monospace]*FL g*[/FONT]
> [FONT=Courier New, monospace]28[/FONT]
> 
> In the FL+FR section are numbers below some cases. What' the meaning?


 counting, just to see the movecount of each step.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Apr 5, 2011)

Fun note - 110 cases left to memorize.
(Original was 210  )


----------



## riffz (Apr 6, 2011)

yay stachu full L2L4 gogogo

I'm actually really interested to see this method's potential. If I didn't totally suck at block building the first layer I'd consider learning it myself.


----------



## riffz (Apr 12, 2011)

CP Done - BL good

z' M U2 M' z' r2

much betta


----------



## StachuK1992 (Apr 15, 2011)

99 left. Goal: 119 days from now.
In other news, the wiki page has been updated both by macky and myself. If you have wiki knowledge, please look at the talk page.
http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/Talk:L2L4


----------



## oll+phase+sync (Apr 18, 2011)

riffz said:


> CP Done - BL good
> 
> z' M U2 M' z' r2
> 
> much betta



another nice edge cycle (R2 u2 R2 F')x2


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 18, 2011)

UR'U' y U2M'U2MUFU'


----------



## StachuK1992 (Apr 18, 2011)

Cool. Thanks, guys.


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 18, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> U' y U2


 
wat


----------



## riffz (Apr 18, 2011)

oll+phase+sync said:


> another nice edge cycle (R2 u2 R2 F')x2


 
Yea but mine incorporated the y2 he does after CP as well 



Kirjava said:


> wat


 
lulz


----------



## StachuK1992 (May 12, 2011)

I just learned 11 algs today.
I'm down to 80. 

I'm currently making short videos of every case proving that all can be sub2.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 24, 2011)

~l2l4.webs.com has been purged, and moved to http://stachu.cubing.net/l2l4/


----------

